# General > Upcoming Events >  Official -2018 Kurow Toby Memorial Shoot Auction list & online bid details

## Philipo

Right'o punters

As you all know the 3rd annual "Toby Goodley memorial Shoot" is coming up quick'n'fast & as has become the norm we will be having an auction to raise funds for Ozanam House in Palmerston North ( a hospice that looked after Toby in his time of need ) One of Toby's wishes was to have a plaque on the wall at Ozanam & thanks to the funds raised & given by many very generous forum members this became a reality.  :Cool:  



So this year we will be doing it again, I will be running an auction of donated gear & equipment. The auction will be run on the Saturday night  ( 11th November ) after dinner, it's a good fun occasion with plenty of laughs and banter, however as happen last year we had so many items for auction it seemed to "drain the crowd" so to speak, taking over an hour to knock the gavel on everything. So let's get a few more people involved. 


This year we are getting more organised, We will have list of items up for grabs & I will be taking txt bids, with a proper spread sheet of items  / prices ( with help from some GC forum members ) so I have activated a new sim & will take bids from people unable to attend but wanting to contribute to the cause. Many items are great value and well under their worth so don't think you need to blow the bank, most are a bargain. But all have been donated & all funds raised go to Ozanam House.


*So here's how it works, If you have something to donate to the auction please post a photo & details in this thread with a "code number / description" & if anyone would like to bid please send me a txt with the "code" & amount willing to pay to 027 611 4035 with your forum handle / details  
*

This isn't a dutch auction, so all bids will be kept confidential, if you are the winner & come under your reserve then good for you & up to you if you decide to pay a little more, you will be contacted after the weekend & sort payment - delivery etc. Remember it's all about raising a little & showing what a bunch of real good buggers the New Zealand hunting & shooting community are  :Have A Nice Day: 


*That number is 027 611 4035* 


*PS - Please keep this thread clean, Only post item's you are offering for the auction, Cheers*

----------


## Philipo

*#1 - Tatonka Norix 48 Backpack*  with support from Manawatu Hunting & Fishing.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

*#2 and #3 Swazi Tahr XP, choose size* 
With support from Swazi NZ

----------


## 199p

One or two of these up for grabs

----------


## Shootm

I’ll grab one of these on the way to Kurow. Probably just auction it on the night though. Got an idea for that and I’ll talk to you about it Phil.

----------


## veitnamcam

#5 
    @Sarvo has kindly donated these boots both pairs brand new.
Both gortex lined.
I have a pair of the green ones myself and they are a nice light bush boot.

Green pair size 46 or 300

#6

Black pair size 44 or 285.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

I cant make it make sense @Philipo can sort it out.

----------


## Shearer

#4
File knife with bamboo handle.

----------


## 2Quack

As posted in my Moose Hunt thread here’s a couple bottles to Auction or everyone have a drink on me, up to the organisers and participants. Not going myself so if anyone can pick up from Hamilton or Huntly that would be cool or I can post them to wherever.
This Forum and especially this shoot you guys do really epitomises the Kiwi Hunter attitude and general good bastardness that shines through time and time again, long may it continue !!

----------


## Philipo

# 6 Nice little Burris scope thanks to forum member  @chainsaw

----------


## ebf

#7 CZ branded earmuffs (? 24 DB reduction)

----------


## stug

#8

Sggunstocks stock. Inletted for a Howa long action. Has a heavy barrel channel but I can adjust this if necessary. Pachmayr recoil pad with 14" length of pull.

----------


## Harryg

#9

 @Gibo want this

----------


## Gibo

I dont but someone like @BRADS would drop a mint to take it home

----------


## Smiddy

#10 

The DB has two missing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

#11
Swazi Bush shirt, choose your size, courtesy of swazi nz

https://www.swazi.co.nz/mens/MBD/BUSH-SHIRT.html?clID=7

----------


## Mathias

#12
Big Red LED Lightbar 24" (610mm) Double row, spot & spread beam combo.  LED Light Bars

I could probably courier this up north for the winner of the auction if they live there, save lugging it on the plane  :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

> As posted in my Moose Hunt thread heres a couple bottles to Auction or everyone have a drink on me, up to the organisers and participants. Not going myself so if anyone can pick up from Hamilton or Huntly that would be cool or I can post them to wherever.
> This Forum and especially this shoot you guys do really epitomises the Kiwi Hunter attitude and general good bastardness that shines through time and time again, long may it continue !! 
> Attachment 97463


Sorry Jarrod, I forgot all about these ( been full on the last week or so ) Is anyone in the Hamilton / Huntly area able to grab these and bring down ?

----------


## Philipo

Just an update people, Great to see some good stuff being put up by the normal generous crew. It's all very appreciated and I think well have plenty to auction off by the weekend.

As for my txt bidding idea, well this seems to have been a complete fizzer  having not received one proper bid yet hahahahahahahhaha, But I still live in hope that maybe I'll get a few by Saturday arvo. 


I realize that this auction & the Toby Shoot in general doesn't appeal to everyone, some may see it just as another group with their hand out for donations etc,  However that is not or has never been the intention, it has become an important part of this place & to those that run & support this event it's become probably one of the most important weekends of their hunting / shooting calendar. 

It remembers a nice fulla taken far to young, plus shows off & represents what a bunch of good genuine people the NZHS community are by coming together for a great, safe, fun weekend are raising a few dollars for a very good cause.

----------


## gadgetman

> Just an update people, Great to see some good stuff being put up by the normal generous crew. It's all very appreciated and I think well have plenty to auction off by the weekend.
> 
> As for my txt bidding idea, well this seems to have been a complete fizzer  having not received one proper bid yet hahahahahahahhaha, But I still live in hope that maybe I'll get a few by Saturday arvo. 
> 
> 
> I realize that this auction & the Toby Shoot in general doesn't appeal to everyone, some may see it just as another group with their hand out for donations etc,  However that is not or has never been the intention, it has become an important part of this place & to those that run & support this event it's become probably one of the most important weekends of their hunting / shooting calendar. 
> 
> It remembers a nice fulla taken far to young, plus shows off & represents what a bunch of good genuine people the NZHS community are by coming together for a great, safe, fun weekend are raising a few dollars for a very good cause.


I hate to have to butt in and disagree with you Philipo, but this is not one of the most important events on my calendar at all. *IT IS BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT EVENT ON MINE AND TIMERIDERS CALENDARS!* Sorry about all the shouting, but I'm getting excited about this. Honouring our mate, catching up with old faces and meeting new ones. Will see if I can sort something to auction.

----------


## john worthington

hi guys i have this for the auction

4.5 inch skinner with n690 blade and a ossange orange handle
with leather sheath
have fun 
cheers john

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya fellahs.

----------


## Philipo

Nik from NZ Guns & Hunting Magazine ( yes the best mag in NZ with some awesome articles / writers  :Wink:  ) has kindly donated some magazine subscriptions as spot prizes. 

Cheers mate

----------


## Rushy

> Nik from NZ Guns & Hunting Magazine ( yes the best mag in NZ with some awesome articles / writers  ) has kindly donated some magazine subscriptions as spot prizes. 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> Attachment 98341


I thought we had just decided that Spot couldn't come.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## southernman

I Will add this, Leatherman,  for the sat night Auction, #15, as looks like last two don't have numbers.

----------


## john worthington

Shit I forgot the number can someone give it a number I'm away at the moment as my wife is having chemo .so if some can get the name and address of who wins it and where to send it I will  do it next week when I'm home. Have a top time at the shoot whish I was there
Cheers john

----------


## Philipo

> Shit I forgot the number can someone give it a number I'm away at the moment as my wife is having chemo .so if some can get the name and address of who wins it and where to send it I will  do it next week when I'm home. Have a top time at the shoot whish I was there
> Cheers john


Algood John, much appreciated mate & don't worry we'll sort it.


By the sounds of it your family has it's own battle on at the moment, All the best in beating the beast and we're here to help if needed.

----------


## Rushy

> Shit I forgot the number can someone give it a number I'm away at the moment as my wife is having chemo .so if some can get the name and address of who wins it and where to send it I will  do it next week when I'm home. Have a top time at the shoot whish I was there
> Cheers john


Thanks John.  Focus on your wife.

----------


## buzzman

> Just an update people, Great to see some good stuff being put up by the normal generous crew. It's all very appreciated and I think well have plenty to auction off by the weekend.
> 
> As for my txt bidding idea, well this seems to have been a complete fizzer  having not received one proper bid yet hahahahahahahhaha, But I still live in hope that maybe I'll get a few by Saturday arvo. 
> 
> 
> I realize that this auction & the Toby Shoot in general doesn't appeal to everyone, some may see it just as another group with their hand out for donations etc,  However that is not or has never been the intention, it has become an important part of this place & to those that run & support this event it's become probably one of the most important weekends of their hunting / shooting calendar. 
> 
> It remembers a nice fulla taken far to young, plus shows off & represents what a bunch of good genuine people the NZHS community are by coming together for a great, safe, fun weekend are raising a few dollars for a very good cause.


my bid is proper lol

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Some more spot prizes kindly donated by Simon @ Hunting & Fishing Manawatu. 

Cheers mate.

----------


## Rushy

Surely I must win something for being so bloody good looking.

----------


## gadgetman

> Surely I must win something for being so bloody good looking.


Rose tinted glasses and a better mirror?

----------


## BRADS

.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Hitachi Grinder G13SN 840 watt, will courier to winner at no cost In plastic case

----------


## gadgetman

#18 I think

Magnetospeed e2.5 kit. The display is the V2, has the V3 blade and spacers for use with a suppressor and the cell phone adaptor. Comes complete with flash Harry case (cardboard box you see in the photo). Supply your own guide, I prefer an aluminium air rifle cleaning rod down the barrel to align everything.

----------


## Smiddy

> #10 
> 
> The DB has two missing 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update lol no beers but have got both the bottles or spirits with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Cheers for all the support guys, will update & do thank yous tomorrow when I've tidied my stuff & paperwork 

chur

----------


## Gibo

Wife asked if this gst pen was any good for signing divorce papers  :Grin: 

Awesome auction Phil.

----------


## Rushy

> Wife asked if this gst pen was any good for signing divorce papers 
> 
> Awesome auction Phil.


offer up a bit of slap and tickle Gibo.  She'll come around.

----------


## dannyb

> Wife asked if this gst pen was any good for signing divorce papers 
> 
> Awesome auction Phil.


possibly if nothing else she'd be entitled to half of it in the divorce proceedings  :Thumbsup:  good on ya @Gibo

----------


## Philipo

> Wife asked if this gst pen was any good for signing divorce papers 
> 
> Awesome auction Phil.


Lol 

Cheers man


Did you to touch her with it, remember it's magic can even repair fire cracking & save you money on a re-bore  :Zomg:   hahahahahaha

----------


## Philipo

An update to all interested about how the auction went & how much was raised.


Firstly thanks to all that contributed to the weekend ( I won't name anyone individually,as I wouldn't like to forget anyone ) Thanks to all the forum members that supplied or organised an item for the auction, thanks to the companies that supplied items ( Swazi, Manawatu Hunting'n'Fishing & NZ Guns magazine ) Cheers to those that pulled some dollars out and brought something, cheers to those that set up & organised the shooting spot / gongs & feeding everyone. Finally thanks to everyone that attended, Chur


Think I speck for everyone in saying we all had a great weekend in a great location, was a hoot to be honest, can't wait till the next one.



Regarding the auction I'm proud to announce that we raised just shy of $3500, then include the Stug stock ( up for sale in the buy'n'sell section ) & what's left over after costs from ticket sales we should hit the 5 grand mark. Which is just awesome 


*Note*  After the auction I was specking to Toby's mother & brother regarding where they think the funds should go, now while yes we originally said that any dollars raised would go to Ozanam House as it was Toby's wish to support the hospice & get his name on the wall of remembrance. This was achieved after the first two Toby Shoots & the families thoughts are that the money would be better utilized by another cancer charity. 

They would like to support the CCF "Child cancer foundation"  https://www.childcancer.org.nz/ 

I don't think anyone that put money into the shoot this year will mind as this is a great cause for the Forum & Godley family to get behind.



Cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done everyone!

----------


## Philipo

If you did buy something we are using the same account that Harry & Owen set up for the ticket sales.


Ac name H Gibson
Ac number is 38 9011 032357806

I will send through a copy of the "who brought what" list & they can tick em off, so please reference your name / what item you brought with payment & they will control the funds.

I'm sure once the dollars are tided up They will let use know a final figure & sort the payment to CCF

----------


## Rushy

Who could argue that it isn't a worthy cause.  Happy with what they want.

----------


## Mathias

> Well done everyone!


+1 on that.

----------


## Pengy

+1trillion  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Fuck yeah, i dont mind getting fleeced for such a great charity :Grin:  

I really do thank Harry and co for organising such an epic weekend and my hat goes off to you Phil for getting behind that gavel and making sure top dollar is reached  :Thumbsup:  PS i think you missed your calling  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

Says a lot about the forum guys that bid stupid prices for shit they dont really need year after year even when we cant afford it.
Says even more about those that dont bid.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Great idea for this years charity. Absolutely fantastic weekend.

----------


## Shootm

> Says a lot about the forum guys that bid stupid prices for shit they dont really need year after year even when we cant afford it.
> Says even more about those that dont bid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


+1

----------


## Philipo

Shit sorry also forgot to mention a big thanks to Waitaki Engineering in Oamaru for supplying a beuty little 223 suppressor for an entry prize

Cheers

Guys

----------


## Maca49

The postal bidding was rigged!!! I didn't get the knife!! :Oh Noes:  Phone bidding next year for those not able to attend? Like Barret Jackson? :Cool: 
Great effort guys, I really need to go to the next one?

----------


## Mathias

> The postal bidding was rigged!!! I didn't get the knife!! Phone bidding next year for those not able to attend? Like Barret Jackson?
> Great effort guys, I really need to go to the next one?


Yeah that knife was mint and unique, well done @Shearer

----------


## ebf

> The postal bidding was rigged!!! I didn't get the knife!! Phone bidding next year for those not able to attend? Like Barret Jackson?
> Great effort guys, I really need to go to the next one?


Haha, I was in charge of the phone bidding sheet  @Maca49

You'd be surprised how many of the phone bids ended up winning.

Which one did you want, the file knife or the Worthington one ?

----------


## Mathias

> Yeah that knife was mint and unique, well done @Shearer


Cripes, sorry John yours was a beauty too. Forgot there were two knives. Big night aye  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Haha, I was in charge of the phone bidding sheet  @Maca49
> 
> You'd be surprised how many of the phone bids ended up winning.
> 
> Which one did you want, the file knife or the Worthington one ?


 @ebf, No I just chucked a bid in to get it going, if Id got Johns knife for my bid $$$s id have been very very happy.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like you were being a tight arse.......pretty sure it was said that they were running Irish phone bids, so any offer you made even if unsuccessful you have to pay  :ORLY:

----------


## 223nut

> Sounds like you were being a tight arse.......pretty sure it was said that they were running Irish phone bids, so any offer you made even if unsuccessful you have to pay


Cost of not being there in person

----------


## Shearer

> Yeah that knife was mint and unique, well done @Shearer


Thanks @Mathias. Good to know it was appreciated. Might be able to do another version for next year.

----------


## Harryg

Hi Guys 
we have a large gong that we missed at the auction on Sat night it's AR500 steel 1000ml x 1000ml x 6ml 
It was donated by McNotty
It has not been shot at so in as new condition 

If you look close you will see that Toby's ghost signed the top right hand corner that must make it worth something 
I'll start the biding at $150

----------


## 223nut

Does it come with somewhere to shoot it....

----------


## Harryg

could do for the right money 
It will come with one of these for 2
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....service-42690/

----------


## Shootm

I’ll go $200 @Harryg I guess we will work out how to get it to the winner if in the NI?

----------


## Marty Henry

$250 couldnt make the shoot so this is the next best thing I guess.

----------


## Maca49

> Sounds like you were being a tight arse.......pretty sure it was said that they were running Irish phone bids, so any offer you made even if unsuccessful you have to pay


Fuck off!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

$300 to remain in the South Island :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

> $300 to remain in the South Island


I guess you South Island guys need to win something from the weekend. 
All the trophies and the infamous GST pen went North  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mathias

> I guess you South Island guys need to win something from the weekend. 
> All the trophies and the infamous GST pen went North


Just the size for 1200yrd. It'll be a different story next year  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Just the size for 1200yrd. It'll be a different story next year


Yip, the gong will be back out at 2300  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Pay day @Philipo 

Got this auction list for us?

----------


## Shootm

> Just the size for *300yds*. It'll be a different story next year


Fixed it for yah  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Fixed it for yah


The gloves are off!  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Can the guys who won Swazi stuff please pm me once payment has been made and I will put you onto someone to get your items out to you

----------


## Mathias

> Fixed it for yah


Fuck yeah, we'll take that 300 standing off ya as well Shootm,  aye  @Smiddy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Fuck yeah, we'll take that 300 standing off ya as well Shootm,  aye  @Smiddy


If theres one thing us North islanders took away from down there it's that while being a bunch of good buggers you really cant shoot or judge 2km

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

:Thumbsup:   :Fighting:

----------


## Pengy

> If theres one thing us North islanders took away from down there it's that while being a bunch of good buggers you really cant shoot or judge 2km
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Says the man in the PURPLE shirt  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mathias

> Says the man in the PURPLE shirt


Yeah...what Pengy said  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Says the man in the PURPLE shirt


Mate step back a bit, you didn't even have a operating rifle there so you were the furtherest from hitting any target  :Psmiley:

----------


## Smiddy

> Fuck yeah, we'll take that 300 standing off ya as well Shootm,  aye  @Smiddy


Mate that's coming home with me next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Says the man in the PURPLE shirt


Purple shirt?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Yep

----------


## gadgetman

> Mate step back a bit, you didn't even have a operating rifle there so you were the furtherest from hitting any target


Just as long as I don't regain that title again.

----------


## Gibo

> Just as long as I don't regain that title again.


Did you forget your bolt too?

----------


## Pengy

I guess I can safely claim not to have missed a single target with my rifle  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> I guess I can safely claim not to have missed a single target with my rifle


If that makes you feel less of a doofus go right ahead  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I guess I can safely claim not to have missed a single target with my rifle


True that!

----------


## gadgetman

> Did you forget your bolt too?


I just had a set up that did not allow enough elevation and windage adjustment to get to 100m.  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> If theres one thing us North islanders took away from down there it's that while being a bunch of good buggers you really cant shoot or judge 2km
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Be nice to our twelve fingered cousins Brads.

----------


## Philipo

Here's the auction dets as requested, I'll just post who was top bidder and what the item sold for, you can wok out payment to Harry & Owen to tick off as some paid cash on the night or have already put the funds through etc 

Tatonka Backpack $210 Nick BOP
Swazi Tahr  $400 Southern Man
Swazi Tahr  $400 Philipo
Bryan Litz book $100 Chainsaw
Bryan Litz book $50 VC
Green gortex boots $95 Luke
Black boots $75 Shootm
File knife  $150 Ryan S
Kraken Rum $40 Kiwi 39 
Macallan whisky $55 Mike
Burris scope $400 Smiddy
CZ muffs $50 199p 
Steel boar head $30 Luke
Jim Beam $20 Gibo & $80 Gadget
Jamieson's $30 223nut, $33 Gibo, $40 Smiddy - $50 Brads 
Swazi Bushshirt $70 Stringray
BigRed LED light $150 Julie
John Worhtington Knife $260 Jackwire
Jamesons $55 Munsey
Leatherman rebar $80 Craig
Hitachi grinder $50 Shootm
Magneto speed $250 Philipo
GST magic pen $80 plus GST  *$92 Gibo*
Mrs Harry's Pickle $40 Terry
Toby T shirt $100 Brads
Toby T shirt $120 Julie
Hats $10 each - Rushie, Munsie, Stingray 
Shottie $400 Jackwire

*Total $4008.00* 

Seems the boys on the night added it up wrong, so we made $4008.00 Chur chur

----------


## Smiddy

Chur and thanks to all bidders on the night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Just the size for 1200yrd. It'll be a different story next year


just needed it 2 foot right

----------


## Mathias

> just needed it 2 foot right


Ahuh so you did see my shots, but you were working for the other island Mr Spotter 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Ahuh so you did see my shots, but you were working for the other island Mr Spotter 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


i called it after the 2nd shot then you put it into same place if i remember right

----------


## BRADS

> Ahuh so you did see my shots, but you were working for the other island Mr Spotter 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


You possibly had the most experienced spotter in the south island working for you.... we had  Ryan looking through a vx5 giving bad advice 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> You possibly had the most experienced spotter in the south island working for you.... we had  Ryan looking through a vx5 giving bad advice 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm just shit at windage 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Yeah, I'm just shit at windage 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


It's ok if it's blowing the same way the deer is facing because you end up with neck shot and more meat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Who was the last fulla that got a magazine sub ? I've got Ryan, Andrew & Andy 

It was a full on day / night plus a few beers & I'm a bit fuzzy on who was number four. If you can you PM me your details & I'll send your details through to Nik tomorrow.

----------


## Harryg

> $300 to remain in the South Island


Leading bid on gong 
We will close auction  Sunday 18/11/18 at 6.00pm

----------


## jakewire

You'd think New Zealand's best Auctioneer could get my bloody name right. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Philipo

> You'd think New Zealand's best Auctioneer could get my bloody name right.


Hahahaha Oopps, I prefer OJR as your handle anyway mate

----------


## Rushy

> Hahahaha Oopps, I prefer OJR as your handle anyway mate


Philipo we have rules on this forum and you can't go throwing up an abbreviation that offends others members.

Thank you

Old Joker Rushy

----------


## jakewire

The John Worthington Knife was dropped off here a few minutes ago
What a beauty, thanks very much.

----------


## john worthington

enjoy

----------


## Shootm

> The John Worthington Knife was dropped off here a few minutes ago
> What a beauty, thanks very much.


 :Useless:

----------


## jakewire

The Pic doesn't really do it justice, it's damn good.

----------


## Harryg

Auction for gong is now finished
Sold to @Mathias for $300 
I will be in touch

----------


## Padox

This being held again this year 2019?

----------


## stug

> This being held again this year 2019?


 @Padox yes it is, but back in the North Island. Here is the thread https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....l-shoot-49741/

----------


## Padox

I ment si i.e. kurow again?

----------


## Philipo

Yes hopefully all going well , The TGM shoot will be back at Kurow in November 2020 ( was a great shoot, accommodation & location last year )


There will also be another charity auction happening this year, be nice if we could get a few more phone bids this time round.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yes hopefully all going well , The TGM shoot will be back at Kurow in November 2020 ( was a great shoot, accommodation & location last year )
> 
> 
> There will also be another charity auction happening this year, be nice if we could get a few more phone bids this time round.


Be nice if the blokes with more money than the rest of us put together could  come along without the crocodiles in their pockets for a change.

----------


## Shootm

Are there anymore GST pens up for grabs this year?

----------


## Philipo

> Are there anymore GST pens up for grabs this year?


We're guna have to have one aye lol

----------


## Gibo

Yes mine is still in its packet and will be at the auction. I WILL be stitching someone up this year, might have to be more than $80 too  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

> Yes mine is still in its packet and will be at the auction. I WILL be stitching someone up this year, might have to be more than $80 too


Maybe even get the Colonel to autograph it, shit that will bump the price up chur chur  :Grin:

----------


## Smiddy

> Yes mine is still in its packet and will be at the auction. I WILL be stitching someone up this year, might have to be more than $80 too


Mate should I be worried lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Mate should I be worried lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, yes indeed  :Grin:

----------

